# Problema audio[RISOLTO(finalmente)]

## thunder71

Oltre agli altri vari problemi in via di risoluzione dopo aver installato Gentoo, sto affrontando il problema audio. è solo uno il problema: non si sente nulla  :Mr. Green: 

premetto che sto seguendo questa guida, dopo vari spippolamenti ho individuato il problema (forse) coi moduli giusti da caricare nel kernel

in poche parole, vorrei usare i driver alsa del kernel come consigliato dalla guida, io ho questa scheda:

```

 lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

```

come suggerito dalla guida, dice di andare a cercare il modulo giusto da caricare in questo link... ma come potete constatare, non è segnalata..

se vado dentro il kernel oltre ad aver abilitato tutto quello che dice la guida, in 

     Device Driver --->

           Sound --->

  Pci Drivers --->

mi trovo a dover scegliere fra queste opzioni

```

                    < > Analog Devices AD1889                                                               

                    < > Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+                                                    

                    < > Avance Logic ALS4000                                                               

                    < > ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller                                                      

                    < > ATI IXP AC97 Controller                                                            

                    < > ATI IXP Modem                                                                       

                    < > Aureal Advantage                                                                 

                    < > Aureal Vortex                                                                      

                    < > Aureal Vortex 2                                                                    

                    < > Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    

                    < > Bt87x Audio Capture                                                                                        

                    < > SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit                                                                                 

                    < > C-Media 8738, 8338                                                                                        

                    < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281                                                                 

                    < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x                             

                    < > CS5530 Audio                                                                        

                    < > CS5535/CS5536 Audio                                                                 

                    < > (Echoaudio) Darla20                                                                 

                    < > (Echoaudio) Gina20                                                                  

                    < > (Echoaudio) Layla20                                                                 

                    < > (Echoaudio) Darla24                                                                 

                    < > (Echoaudio) Gina24                                                                  

                    < > (Echoaudio) Layla24                                                                   

                    < > (Echoaudio) Mona                                                                      

                    < > (Echoaudio) Mia                                                                       

                    < > (Echoaudio) 3G cards                                                                  

                    < > (Echoaudio) Indigo                                                                    

                    < > (Echoaudio) Indigo IO                                                               

                    < > Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)                                                  

                    < > Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version)                                                           

                    < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370                                                      

                    < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373                                                 

                    < > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)                                                         

                    < > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)                                                      

                    < > ForteMedia FM801                                                                      

                    < > Intel HD Audio                                                                        

                    < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio                                                              

                    < > RME Hammerfall DSP MADI                                                               

                    < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                                           

                    < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                                         

                    < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                              

                    < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem                                                       

                    < > Korg 1212 IO                                                                          

                    < > ESS Allegro/Maestro3                                                                  

                    < > Digigram miXart                                                                       

                    < > NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX                                                                   

                    < > Digigram PCXHR                                                                        

                    < > Conexant Riptide                                                                      

                    < > RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO                                                              

                    < > RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO                                                            

                    < > RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall)                                                             

                    < > S3 SonicVibes                                                                         

                    < > Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018                                                       

                    < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller                                              

                    < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems                                                    

                    < > Digigram VX222                                                                      

                    < > Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754   

```

Inizialmente, così a occhio, avevo messo "Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller"

ma nulla.. evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa, ora, dopo vari tentaivi, non so dove sbattere la testa..

dove sbaglio?Last edited by thunder71 on Sat Jan 12, 2008 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Ad occhio sembra il driver giusto anche a me.

Un po' di domande, in ordine sparso:

L'hai messo come modulo?

Hai ricompilato e reinstallato il kernel, moduli compresi?

```

# make clean

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/<tua_arch>/boot/bzImage /boot/  <-- da montare se su partizione separata

# <eventuale aggiornamento di grub.conf o lilo

```

Il servizio alsasound parte all'avvio del pc?

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasaund status

# rc-update add alsasound boot  <-- da fare per farlo partire

```

Hai configurato la scheda con

```
# alsaconf

```

Infine, di default la scheda è inizializzata con il volume muted, alza i volumi che ti servono con

```
# alsamixer

```

----------

## thunder71

Ok, rifacciamo tutto:

vado nel kernel ed inserisco il modulo che per me risulta giusto, cioè quello di prima.

do un 

```
make clean
```

 ( che prima non avevo dato), poi

```
make && make modules_install
```

infine 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

ora configuro con 

```
alsaconf
```

ok, dice che è configurato, infatti:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status:  started
```

ovviamente anche 

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

per farlo partire correttamente.

in 

```
alsamixer
```

tutto bene, i volumi sono alti, e NON sono muti..

anche da

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SI7012         ]: ICH - SiS SI7012

                      SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at irq 18

```

sembrerebbe tutto a posto, ed allora? cosa manca?

vediamo un pò:

se vado su sistema/preferenze/audio, nel tab "dispositivi" noto una cosa strana:

in "tracce predefinite del mixer"

come "dispositivo" nessun dispositivo, e nessun dispositivo selezionabile.

l'icona del volume non c'è

ovviamente se provo a far funzionare qualche suono in quella finestra, nulla..

ok. se vado in applicazioni/audio e video/ regolazione volume, un messaggio mi avverte: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non è stato trovato alcun plugin di GStreamer
> 
> o dispositivo per la regolazione del volume.
> 
>                                          [XChiudi]

 

allora provo con

```
# emerge gstreamer
```

ma ancora nulla.. 

sto cavolo di portatile mi sta dando una serie di problemi, che mi verrebbe voglia di buttarlo dalla finestra.. ci fosse una cosa, e dico UNA che funzionasse al primo colpo!

----------

## Onip

quando fai le modifiche al kernel e lo cambi devi anche riavviare (col boot manager configurato per bene) per avviarlo.

Oltre al driver, hai abilitato la sezione alsa nel kernel? (direi di sì)

Hai compilato con la use "alsa" abilitata?

----------

## lele_dj

Un'altra cosa che potrebbe esserti sfuggita:

Il tuo utenete è presente nel gruppo audio?

----------

## thunder71

Rispondo ad Onip ed a lele_dj

si, dopo ho riavviato, ovviamente ho abilitato la sezione alsa nel kernel, e questo è il mio make.conf, senza le righe commentate:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi mp3 mpeg branding gpm alsa midi cdr dvd dvdr dvdread ff_mpeg java javascript -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -pulseaudio"

LINGUAS="it

```

Sono ancora in modalità root, quindi comunque dovrebbe funzionarmi tutto, in ogni caso, ho già aggiunto il gruppo audio all'utente

tanto che ci sono posto anche questo:

```
 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

e:

```

grep SND .config

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

questo è il contenuto di /etc/conf.d/alsasound, anche qui ho decommentato le righe superflue:

```

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

mettiamo pure questo:

```

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.14 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #13 SMP Sat Jan 12 18:47:39 CET 2008 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at irq 18

Audio devices:

0: SiS SI7012 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC650F

```

ora che faccio? mi tengo il pc muto   :Crying or Very sad: 

se c'è qualche anima pia che mi vuol dare una mano, è il benvenuto.

Edit:  Mi son scordato di aggiungere, che permane l'errore quando cerco di alzare il volume: non trova i plugin di GStreamer.. boh?

----------

## crisandbea

prova a impostare la configurazione del kernel nella sezione relativa all'audio(SOUND),  le seguenti impostazioni:

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m   //--> Opzionale.

```

ciauz

----------

## thunder71

Ok.. ho risolto il problema installando i plugins... a quanto pare mancavano i plugin (ben 51) peccato che nella guida non era specificato...

cmq, a chi dovesse servire, se lanciate il comando:

```

emerge -s gst-plugins-

```

dovrebbe restituire i plugin che si potrebbero installare e che risultano mancanti..

p.s. Ho notato che molti erano masked (e non li ho installati) ho fatto bene, oppure era meglio installare anche quelli?

grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi

----------

## lele_dj

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> Ok.. ho risolto il problema installando i plugins... a quanto pare mancavano i plugin (ben 51) peccato che nella guida non era specificato...

 

Molto strano questo comportamento ... io come te ho seguito quella guida per l'audio e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema ... probabilmente hai configurato male le USE Flag e ti sei perso per strada dei pacchetti ... anche il fatto che ti ha installato 51 plugins non è normale ... praticamente li hai installati tutti .... ho fatto un controllo sulla mia macchina ... ne ho installati una decina e tutto funziona ... e questo mi fa pensare di nuovo alle USE Flag   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thunder71

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

>  *thunder71 wrote:*   Ok.. ho risolto il problema installando i plugins... a quanto pare mancavano i plugin (ben 51) peccato che nella guida non era specificato... 
> 
> Molto strano questo comportamento ... io come te ho seguito quella guida per l'audio e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema ... probabilmente hai configurato male le USE Flag e ti sei perso per strada dei pacchetti ... anche il fatto che ti ha installato 51 plugins non è normale ... praticamente li hai installati tutti .... ho fatto un controllo sulla mia macchina ... ne ho installati una decina e tutto funziona ... e questo mi fa pensare di nuovo alle USE Flag  

 

Probabilmente abbiamo 2 hardware differenti, oppure si, avrò saltato qualche cosa nella guida, mi pare strano abbia sbagliato le use, puoi controllare tu stesso nei file che ho postato, e poi non li ho ancora modificati, ma ti assicuro, che non sta scritto da nessuna parte di quella guida, che c'erano da installare dei plugin, o almeno io non l'ho visto da nessuna parte, non ho installato 51 plugin, ho solamente detto, che lanciando

```

emerge -s gst-plugins-

```

il comando restituisce che 51 possibili plugin POSSONO essere installati su QUEL pc con quella configurazione, poi che sono necessari o meno, al fine di far funzionare l'audio correttamente, beh! quello è un'altro paio di maniche, inoltre mi scuso, con tutta la community, se il tono sembrava offensivo per qualcuno, ma credetemi non era mia intenzione.

p.s. comunque ho ancora qualche piccolissimo problema audio (magari avessi solo quelli  :Very Happy: ):

ho i suoni di sistema muti, o meglio, ci sono, ma non si sentono, come se non fossero collegati alle azione che faccio: apro una finestra, la chiudo, accendo/spengo il pc, il che mi fa pensare, che sia saltato qualche file di configurazione.

avete idea dove posso guardare questa cosa? una guida, un post?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

Hai sicuramente sbagliato le USE flag da qualche parte. Ti consiglio di controllarle perchè è (IMHO) completamente inutile tenersi 51 pacchetti installati quando poi se ne utilizzeranno solamente una decina.

EDIT: Inoltre i vari gst-plugin* sono installati (quasi) sempre come dipendenze di altri pacchetti, non vanno installati esplicitamente (a meno di un paio di eccezioni)

----------

## thunder71

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> Ok.. ho risolto il problema installando i plugins... a quanto pare mancavano i plugin (ben 51) peccato che nella guida non era specificato...
> 
> cmq, a chi dovesse servire, se lanciate il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Rettifico, il comando, restituisce i plugin che si potrebbero installare, e NON che risultano mancanti, infatti se lancio quel comando, nonostante abbia installato tutti i plugin tranne i masked, me ne fa vedere sempre 51:

```

 emerge -s gst-plugins-

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gst-plugins- ]

[ Applications found : 51 ]

 

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: 0.10.5

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Unmaintained plugins for GStreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-base

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.net/

      Description:   Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-good

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.net/

      Description:   Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.net/

      Description:   Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-amrnb [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-amrwb [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-annodex [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdio [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-dv [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer plugin to decode DV

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: 0.10.5

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: 0.10.5

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-farsight [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.12.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 529 kB

      Homepage:      http://farsight.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer plugin for Farsight

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

      Latest version available: 0.10.2

      Latest version installed: 0.10.2

      Size of files: 2,456 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-ffmpeg.html

      Description:   FFmpeg based gstreamer plugin

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-fluendo-mpegdemux [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 245 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.fluendo.com

      Description:   Fluendo's Mpeg demuxer is a GStreamer element to demux mpeg streams

      License:       MPL-1.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plug-in to encode and decode jpeg images

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-ladspa [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plug-in to encode png images

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-libvisual

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

      Latest version available: 0.10

      Latest version installed: 0.10

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org

      Description:   Meta ebuild to pull in gst plugins for apps

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Libmpeg2 based decoder plug-in for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: 0.10.5

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-neon [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-opengl [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,369 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 340 kB

      Homepage:      http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/gst-pulse/

      Description:   gst-pulse is a GStreamer 0.10 plugin for the PulseAudio sound server.

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-raw1394 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer plugin to capture firewire video

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-shout2 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Plug-in to send data to an icecast server using libshout2

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-sidplay [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 755 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer plugin to allow encoding and decoding of speex

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: 0.10.6

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.15

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,742 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-wavpack [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-ximagesrc [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.10.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,539 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 1,587 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   plugin for gstreamer

      License:       GPL-2

```

per esempio, se installo : media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread, anche se non sono andato a vedere esattamente cosa serva, intuisco, che sia ininfluente ai fini di SENTIRE l'audio. comunque sicuramente mancavano alcuni plugin, e sicuramente dovrò cercare dove sia messo un qualche file di configurazione, che permetta di attivare i suoni di sistema, magari devo solo installare, o reinstallare un pacchetto...

le flag USE, non le ho MAi toccate da nessuna parte, tranne quelle che vedete nel file /etc/make.conf che ho postato.

uff.. che post lungo che ho fatto!   :Razz: 

----------

